# G0602 Lathe Stand



## Long Roof (Jul 12, 2021)

I have been a long time reader on the forum soaking up a lot of information and inspiration. One thing I have had on my list of things to do is make a better lathe stand for my Grizzly G0602 lathe. When I got the lathe several years ago I used a tool box for the stand. That worked ok for my needs and skill level as I had never used a lathe before. The drawers were great for all the lathe accessories but the lathe was too high for me. I usually needed to stand on a stool to be at a comfortable height, not an ideal situation.

I finally decided to get some materials together and make a proper stand for the lathe. I wanted the centerline of the spindle closer to elbow height for me. The lathe centerline on the new stand is 46-1/2” high, about 6.5” lower than it was on the tool box. I wanted a little more table space at the ends of the lathe, better lighting, a place for tool holders and a shelf. I also added a 2” riser under the lathe to make it a little easier to clean up after making a mess.

The frame I made mostly from 2”x2”x 0.12” square tubing. The top is a piece of ¼” steel 20” wide and 72” long. The drawers and panels between the square tubing are maple plywood and the drawer fronts are maple boards. The 2” riser is bolted through the ¼” top to the frame, and the lathe is bolted to the 2” riser. Without the lathe, the stand weighs right at 400 pounds. All in all it seems to be a solid stand that should suit my needs much better.

I made some observations after getting the stand completed. The material costs add up faster than I expected. I used what I could around the shop but had to purchase the tubing, top, drawer guides and casters. It also took much longer that I thought it would, but then again most things seem to. My welding and fabrication skills have greatly improved which was a goal too.

I will post some fabrication pictures for those who may be interested.

Thanks to many of the members who unknowingly motivated me and taught me so much. I look forward to continuing my journey.


----------



## Long Roof (Jul 12, 2021)

More Pics


----------



## Aukai (Jul 12, 2021)

Very nicely done


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 12, 2021)

It makes my 602 stand look shabby by comparison.  Well done!


----------



## Ken226 (Jul 12, 2021)

That's some well executed, high quality work.  Well done!


----------



## Boswell (Jul 12, 2021)

Very Nice !


----------



## hman (Jul 12, 2021)

Great looking stand ... and some very nice looking welds.  Congratulations!


----------

